# Quien conoce el nombre de este juego?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Jul 16, 2014)

Hay un juego de ingenio cuyo nombre me gustaria conocer para asi poder preguntar en un foro sobre algoritmos que permitan resolverlo. Consiste de un marco que contiene 16 piezas cuadradas arregladas formando una matriz de cuatro por cuatro piezas. Las piezas encajan unas en otras, pero pueden deslizarse horizontal o verticalmente. Esto es posible porque una de las 16 piezas falta, creando un hueco en la matriz. Ese hueco puede ser ocupado por cualquiera de las piezas adyacentes. El objeto del juego es ordenar las piezas, partiendo de algun estado desordenado (podria considerarse como una version en dos dimensiones del cubo de Rubik). Para ello, las piezas estan numeradas. En otras versiones, al ordenar completamente la matriz, se obtiene la figura de la bandera de algun pais o cualquier otro dibujo conocido de antemano. Alguien conoce el nombre de este juego?


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 16, 2014)

Podría ser "Quindici" (en italiano 15).


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 16, 2014)

Pues no conozco el nombre.. pero me imagino que te refieres a estos:


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Jul 16, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Podría ser "Quindici" (en italiano 15).



Coincide con lo que yo encontre despues de postear. Encontre el nombre de esta manera: busque Rubik's cube en wikipedia. Alli se describe el cubo como "puzzle". Entonces en el articulo puzzle, bajo Types of puzzles, figuraban los "sliding puzzles" y entre ellos, el 15 puzzle. En el articulo 15 puzzle, si lo pones en castellano, alli lo llaman juego del quince o taken. En el mio una de las dieciseis piezas se puede deslizar afuera del "tablero" para permitir que las restantes quince se muevan. Resuelto, queda la bandera britanica (era el unico que habia cuando lo compre). 

Sucede que hay configuraciones inalcanzables, por lo que vi en wikipedia (la version inglesa lo explica, la en castellano no). Por ejemplo, dada una configuracin cualquiera, la configuracion que se obtendria intercambiando dos piezas adyacentes es inalcanzable. En el articulo en ingles se da el ejemplo del 14 y el 15 intercambiados. Gracias por la respuesta p p p.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 18, 2014)

No hay imposibles en ese juego, el truco es no prestarle atención al diseño, sino al orden.
El que yo tenía de chico, constaba solo de números, pero venía un instructivo con las figuras que se debían hacer. Una era los números ordenados como corresponde, en otro caso había que ordenarlos desde el centro hacia afuera.
Me pase un largo rato tratando de resolverlo, pero mi hermana menor, como no entendía que había que hacer un espiral, los fue ordenando línea por línea.
*El espiral salió igual, pero no construido como tal*.


----------



## chclau (Jul 23, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> No hay imposibles en ese juego, el truco es no prestarle atención al diseño, sino al orden.
> :


Estas equivocado, si hay configuraciones imposibles. Cuando salio el juego del 15 en USA promovido por el famoso Samuel Loyd, se prometieron premios en efectivo a quien lo resolviera y obviamente hizo furor.

Nadie cobro jamas los premios en efectivo simplemente porque es imposible resolverlo. Tambien el cubo de Rubik tiene configuraciones imposibles, es inevitable en un sistema con restricciones mecanicas, no se puede lograr cualquier configuracion que se quiera.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 24, 2014)

si se llama asi pero guarda que hay muchoooooooooooo de estas cosas

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puzle

*Samuel Loyd* hizo algo parecido pero no se llamaba asi ni se movía asi


----------

